# Mó/mor/maior?



## Oliveiratadeu

A redução "mó" é de mor/maior? Portugal também usa-o?

Esta m'nina é mó fermosa.


----------



## Carfer

'_Mó_' não estou certo de alguma vez ter ouvido. '_Mor_' é arcaico. Ainda se ouve nalguns meios rurais, mas é como redução de '_amor_' ('_por mor de..._'), portanto não é o mesmo termo '_mor_', no sentido de maior.


----------



## gato radioso

Mas vocès tèm termos como "mordomo" "altar-mor", não é?


----------



## englishmania

gato radioso said:


> Mas vocès tèm termos como "mordomo" "altar-mor", não é?


Sim, pronunciado "mór".


----------



## Carfer

Efectivamente, há meia dúzia de substantivos aos quais se apensa o adjectivo '_mor_' para significar '_o principal /o maior_', mas alguns deles referem-se a cargos administrativos do passado (_'capitão-mor', 'monteiro-mor', 'couteiro-mor',_ estes dois relacionados com a casa real) ou que persistem por tradição em âmbitos muito específicos (_'capela-mor', 'altar-mor'_, no âmbito religioso,_ 'piloto-mor'_ e '_patrão-mor_' no naval). São reminiscências do passado, não usamos '_mor_' na fala comum. E também há um ou outro caso de palavras, como _'mordomo_', que derivam directamente de palavras ou expressões latinas em cuja composição entrava _'major' ('major domus'>mordomo_ nesse caso).

P.S. A lista de exemplos que referi acima não é exaustiva. Lembrei-me, entretanto, de '_contador-mor_' (é um cargo da administração fiscal inexistente desde meados do século XVIII, mas que, obviamente, se pode encontrar mencionado nos livros de História. Na toponímia lisboeta ainda há um Largo do Contador-Mor e também há um palácio que tem esse nome, por ter sido propriedade do último contador-mor do reino) e '_sargento-mor_', posto das forças armadas que tinha desaparecido no início do século XIX, mas que foi reintroduzido modernamente como posto máximo da classe dos sargentos, quando originalmente era o posto de base dos oficiais superiores. Pode haver outros casos, mas importa reter que são muito pouco numerosos. No geral, '_mor_' é um anacronismo.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Pelo jeito é esperar um brasileiro. Talvez "mó" se use apenas no Brasil.


----------



## Nonstar

É mó caro, meu!
_Mó _seguido de algum adjetivo é _maior._


----------



## CarlitosMS

Mais um exemplo, quando a comunicação social fala do Pinto da Costa (presidente do FC Porto desde 1982), referem-se a ele com o termo "dragão-mor".


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> Mais um exemplo, quando a comunicação social fala do Pinto da Costa (presidente do FC Porto desde 1982), referem-se a ele com o termo "dragão-mor".



Não vais encontrar essa palavra no dicionário, mas sim, essa é uma forma, de que me devia ter lembrado, de destacar alguém dentro do grupo a que pertence. É até, possivelmente, o uso mais comum de _'mor'_ que ainda subsiste e escapa a esse tom arcaizante de que falava. Actua como se fosse um sufixo aumentativo, ou seja, quando queremos dizer - em geral, mas não necessariamente, em tom depreciativo ou crítico - quem é  _'o maior/ o mais importante/o mais responsável de/ qualquer coisa', _acrescentamos um hífen e_ 'mor' _ao substantivo. Assim, podemos falar de '_ladrão-mor' _para dizer quem rouba mais num grupo de ladrões, de '_coveiro-mor_' para acusar alguém de ser o máximo responsável pelo afundamento de alguma entidade ou projecto, de '_palrador-mor_' para troçar de quem mais inconsequentemente fala, de '_dragão-mor_' para designar o presidente do Futebol Clube do Porto (mas nunca li _'águia-mor'_ ou _'leão-mor_' a respeito dos correspondentes líderes do Benfica ou do Sporting, talvez por nenhum deles ter à sua frente uma personagem tão colorida), etc.. Obviamente, é um recurso expressivo que dá pano para mangas a quem escreve (é muito mais frequente no discurso escrito do que no oral), mas, como digo, não se trata de palavras reconhecidas, mas de termos que vamos inventando ao sabor das necessidades da argumentação.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> de '_coveiro-mor_' para acusar alguém de ser o máximo responsável pelo afundamento de alguma entidade ou projecto,


  Anotado para uso futuro.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Carfer said:


> Não vais encontrar essa palavra no dicionário, mas sim, essa é uma forma, de que me devia ter lembrado, de destacar alguém dentro do grupo a que pertence. É até, possivelmente, o uso mais comum de _'mor'_ que ainda subsiste e escapa a esse tom arcaizante de que falava. Actua como se fosse um sufixo aumentativo, ou seja, quando queremos dizer - em geral, mas não necessariamente, em tom depreciativo ou crítico - quem é  _'o maior/ o mais importante/o mais responsável de/ qualquer coisa', _acrescentamos um hífen e_ 'mor' _ao substantivo. Assim, podemos falar de '_ladrão-mor' _para dizer quem rouba mais num grupo de ladrões, de '_coveiro-mor_' para acusar alguém de ser o máximo responsável pelo afundamento de alguma entidade ou projecto, de '_palrador-mor_' para troçar de quem mais inconsequentemente fala, de '_dragão-mor_' para designar o presidente do Futebol Clube do Porto (mas nunca li _'águia-mor'_ ou _'leão-mor_' a respeito dos correspondentes líderes do Benfica ou do Sporting, talvez por nenhum deles ter à sua frente uma personagem tão colorida), etc.. Obviamente, é um recurso expressivo que dá pano para mangas a quem escreve (é muito mais frequente no discurso escrito do que no oral), mas, como digo, não se trata de palavras reconhecidas, mas de termos que vamos inventando ao sabor das necessidades da argumentação.



Já agora, esta expressão apareceu numa reportagem do 24 Horas (telejornal que passava de madrugada na RTP1, para quem não souber) a 2 de Maio de 1996.


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> Já agora, esta expressão apareceu numa reportagem do 24 Horas (telejornal que passava de madrugada na RTP1, para quem não souber) a 2 de Maio de 1996.


Não consegui encontrar o programa no Arquivo da RTP, mas dei com um facto curioso: as pesquisas podem ser feitas a partir do ano 205 (duzentos e cinco, leram bem). Os Flintstones tinham televisão, mas desconhecia que já a houvesse na Ibéria desse tempo


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil, o uso de "mór" ainda é relativamente corrente, mas só é produtivo para enfatizar adjetivos.

EDIT: mor


----------



## jazyk

Se não é monossílabo tônico terminado em a, e ou o, não precisa de acento.


----------



## guihenning

É claro que não. Tinha escrito "mó" e depois adicionei o erre. Deslize meu.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Mas "mó" é redução de "mor" que é redução de "maior"?


----------



## guihenning

Mor é a palavra portuguesa diretamente do latim «maiōre», que aparentemente se arcaizou e foi suplantada por «maior», um latinismo.


----------



## Ari RT

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Mas "mó" é redução de "mor" que é redução de "maior"?


Com esse uso que você fez na postagem #1 que abre o fio, é, sim, redução de maior. Mas...
Me parece que só guihenning atinou com o fato de que esse "maior", nesse uso, seja apenas um indicativo de grau. E esse uso, que é bastante comum entre os jovens brasileiros, me soa a invencionice. Parte da sua pergunta original era quanto a ocorrer também em Portugal.
Deixo alguns exemplos que ouvi por aí:
- Não vou naquele restaurante, é "mó" caro, não dá pra mim (é muito caro);
- Tua irmã é "mó" gata, apresenta pros amigos (muito bonita);
- Praia mó isolada, ninguém conhece (muito isolada).
Em tempo, não se trata de comparativo, e sim de superlativo. O restaurante não é o caro-mor (o mais caro de todos), é apenas muito caro, caríssimo, a irmã é gatíssima e a praia isoladíssima.
Não pesquisei a respeito, mas duvido que a nossa gramática abone esse uso.
Quanto a ocorrer em Portugal, deixo aos primos do outro lado da poça.


----------



## machadinho

É influência do inglês britânico: 
He is most handsome.
Ele é mó bonitão.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

machadinho said:


> É influência do inglês britânico:
> He is most handsome.
> Ele é mó bonitão.



Será mesmo?


----------



## Guigo

Interessante.

1. Mó
...
s. f. 5 agrupamento de pessoas;
6 grande quantidade;
Do latim _mole-_, «multidão»
Significado de Mó

Se isto for verdade, está nas origens da língua. Muito interessante.

HOUAISS
_2 mol- _
antepositivo, do lat. _mōles,is_ 'massa, volume, massa de pedra; obra de alvenaria, molhe, dique; _coisa gigantesca, colosso_; dificuldade enorme', de que são cog. o v. _molior,īris,ītus sum,īri_ (depoente) 'esforçar-se para mover ou deslocar uma coisa enorme; revolver ou erguer com esforço; executar com dificuldade; amontoar, acumular; construir, edificar; quebrar, espedaçar, abalar, aluir'.


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Será mesmo?


É possível. A influência do inglês britânico no português brasileiro, sobretudo no dialeto das Gerais, se faz sentir noutros vocábulos mais:

Why, he is most handsome, so.
Uai, ele é mó bonitão, sô.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> É possível. A influência do inglês britânico no português brasileiro, sobretudo no dialeto das Gerais, se faz sentir noutros vocábulos mais:
> 
> Why, he is most handsome, so.
> Uai, ele é mó bonitão, sô.


Isso é mesmo verdade? Achei que fosse meme.


----------



## Guigo

Eu conhecia esta origem, que é controversa, porém de um romantismo ímpar.

"A ORIGEM DA EXPRESSÃO 'UAI':
Segundo o odontólogo Dr. Sílvio Carneiro e a professora Dorália Galesso, foi o presidente Juscelino Kubitschek que os incentivou a lhe pesquisar a origem.
Depois de exaustiva busca nos anais da Arquidiocese de Diamantina e em antigos arquivos do Estado de Minas Gerais, Dorália encontrou explicação provavelmente confiável.
Os Inconfidentes Mineiros, patriotas, mas considerados subversivos pela Coroa Portuguesa, comunicavam-se através de senhas, para se protegerem da polícia lusitana.
Como conspiravam em porões e sendo quase todos de origem maçônica, recebiam os companheiros com as três batidas clássicas da Maçonaria nas portas dos esconderijos.
Lá de dentro, perguntavam:
– Quem é ? – e os de fora respondiam:
– UAI – as iniciais de ‘União, Amor e Independência’ .
Só mediante o uso dessa senha a porta seria aberta aos visitantes.
Conjurada a revolta, sobrou a senha, que acabou virando costume entre as pessoas das Alterosas…
Os mineiros assumiram a simpática palavrinha e, a partir de então, a incorporaram ao vocabulário cotidiano, quase tão indispensável como ‘tutu’ e ‘trem’. Uai sô…
A material acima saiu no Jornal Correio Brasiliense."


----------



## jazyk

Isso cheira-me a retroacrônimo: Retroacrônimo – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Isso é mesmo verdade? Achei que fosse meme.





Guigo said:


> Eu conhecia esta origem, que é controversa, porém de um romantismo ímpar.





jazyk said:


> Isso cheira-me a retroacrônimo


Como assim vocês estão legislando sobre o _meu_ dialeto? É meu dialeto, ora. É inglês britânico, pronto e acabou.


----------

